# American Amateur



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Derby starting on Sunday?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Derby starting on Sunday?


Yes. Sunday Start and finish


----------



## dgrall (Jan 18, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the Derby will be held at Gierman's or Des Plaines?

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

OH/Qual Results:

First: 13 Q Ken Mattson
Second: 14 Keeper John Miner
Third: 20 Bones Tim Thurby
Fourth: 4 Bell Chris Byers
RJ 6 Indy Nancy Miner
JAMS: 1 Mercy Duane Walton
9 Bus Chris Atkinson
11 Sully Ken Matson
15 Dixie Michelle Chalupka


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Just texted in from my buddy who looked darn good yesterday:

American Am Open Callbacks to water blind

1,2,11,14,17,21,24,34,41,48,50,55,58,60,63,64,65,67,68


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> OH/Qual Results:
> 
> First: 13 Q Ken Mattson
> Second: 14 Keeper John Miner
> ...


Way to go Chris!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

It's not easy to finish any FT.
Takes a lot of hard work, and a well trained dog.
Good job, Chris and Bus!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats to Tim on his Q third and Chris for the Jam. way to go guys.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Chris.....great to meet you at the Qual! 

Congrats on your JAM!

Thanks for your help with my Field Dog Training Tabs!

Michelle & Dixie


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats to Chris and Bus. And to Michelle and Dixie!!! Finished 2 for 2. Not bad.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Josh Conrad said:


> Congrats to Tim on his Q third and Chris for the Jam. way to go guys.


Congrats to Tim and Bones and Chris and Bus!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Michelle and Dixie on your Qual Jam!


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Steve.....aw thanks fso much for the well wishes!

Glad to see you! Is that a pic of your new pup Gator? Love it!

Michelle & Dixie


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Bait and Kate,
So nice of you to congrats us! 

Thanks again my friends!

Michelle & Dixie


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Way to go Tim and Bones for a 3rd in the Q!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Congrats to Lydia (3blkdogs) on another amateur win- Weezer & Lydia took first place!!!!*


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> *Congrats to Lydia (3blkdogs) on another amateur win- Weezer & Lydia took first place!!!!*


Way to pile up those blue ribbons Lydia!!! We are so proud of you!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> *Congrats to Lydia (3blkdogs) on another amateur win- Weezer & Lydia took first place!!!!*


YAHOOOOOOOO Weezer and Lydia!!


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Congratulations to all Keilah's children this weekend....Darla an Am 1st...Juice Box an Open 2nd....and Weezer an Am 1st. You have made a dull weekend very exciting. Thanks to Lydia, Breck and Jim. A big hug


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Chris Byers & Bell on the Q 4th and to Chris A. & Bus and Michelle Chalupka & Dixie on y'alls Q Jams.

Also congrats to Jackie MaKay & Player on the Open 4th. 

-Tim


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just realized "Juice Box" is Jim Harvey's Juice...Congrats Jim!

Lydia, you've been on fire with Weezer!

I'm phoning Jim at the Juice Factory right now to congratulate him in person!

Chris


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Lydia, you've been on fire with Weezer!


Not just the Weeze..... but her own breeding, "Baby Blaze" out of Lydia's own Gracie x Patton was the dog that one two weeks before .... 

Blaze was the dog that Lydia wrote about on here who had the grass awn that traversed the spine, had all that major surgery, etc.... "Baby" Blaze is probably 90 lbs +....


----------

